# !!! bodybuilding ebooks for you guys !!!



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i have alot of bodybuilding ebooks so decided to upload them to megaupload so you guys can download the collection and have a look through,

im not saying these ebooks are the best and to listen to everything they say, i just decided to upload them here for you guys,

maybe you will find them ok or mite come into some use for you.

there all together in one rar file that just needs opening with winrar or powerarchiver.

anyway heres the list of books you get in here

~$uie Simmons - Westside Training

All about Doggcrapp and DC Training

Alwyn Cosgrove - Strength And Conditioning Interrogations

Bill Phillips - Body For Life

BodyBuilding - Secret Exercises

Bodybuilding-Mike Mentzer - Heavy Duty Nutrition

Brooks Kubik - The Dinosaur Strength Training Notebook

Building_The_Perfect_Beast

Burn Secret

Chamberlain Bros - 2005 - Charles Atlas - Ten Steps To A Better Body

Charles Poliquin - No Holds Barred Interview (2005)

Charles Poliquin-The Poliquin Principles

Charles Staley - The Unnatural Athlete

Chemical Wizardry

Chemical Wizardry - Anabolic Steroids for Bodybuilders

Chris Aceto - Championship Bodybuilding

Chris Aceto-Everything You Wanted To Know About Fat Loss

Christopher Gerriero - Maximize Your Metabolism

Cristhian Thibaudeau - Black Book of Training Secrets

Dan DuchaineBody-Underground Bodyopus 5

Dan DuchaineBody-Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 1

Dan DuchaineBody-Underground Bodyopus Opus 2

Dan DuchaineBody-Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 3

Dan DuchaineBody-Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 4

Dan DuchaineBody-Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 6

Dan Duchaine's - Dirty Dieting Newsletter

David Kirsch - The Ultimate New York Body Plan

DC modifications during precontest and cutting bodyfat

DC Training, by DC

Doggcrapp Blasting and Cruising

Doggcrapp How To Cure Shoulder Problems

Doggcrapp Training

Doggcrapp Workout Schedules

Ellington Darden - Bigger Muscles in 42 Days

Gear Monster - A Comilation of Anabolics and Nutritional Supplements

Healthy Low Carb Recipes

How to Absolutely Positively Know When Your Body is Burning Fat

Jason Ferruggia - 101 Greatest Exercises For Size

John Alvino - Mass Building Shakes

Kevin Trudeau - Natural Cures - Jan. 2006 ebook

Laymans Guides - Episode 3

Louie Simmons - Westside Training

Lyle McDonald - A Guide to Flexible Dieting

Lyle McDonald - Bromocriptine

Lyle McDonald - The Ketogenic Diet

Lyle McDonald - The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook

Lyle McDonald - The Ultimate Diet 2.0

M.DiPasquale - The Anabolic Diet

M.DiPasquale-Anabolic Solution for BB

M.DiPasquale-Anabolic Solution for PL-PW-mgdpl11

M.DiPasquale-ANABOLIC TROUBLESHOOTER GUIDE

M.DiPasquale-The Anabolic Diet

Mackie Shilstone - The Fat-Burning Bible

Mike Mentzer - Heavy Duty Nutrition - Bodybuilding

Nelson Montana - Bodybuilding Truth

Nelson Montana - Bottomline Bodybuilding

Optimum Anabolics - Steroid Sized Muscles Through Natural Hormone --Programming

Ori Hofmekler - Max Muscle Min Fat

Ori Hofmekler - The Warrior Diet

Pavel Tsatsouline - Beyond Bodybuilding

Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs

Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs.2

Pavel Tsatsouline - Naked Warrior

Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People 2

Pavel Tsatsouline - Relax Into Stretch

Pavel Tsatsouline - Super Joints

Personal Powerlifting

Pete Sisco - 3 Things You Must Know For Gain A Mass Size

Pete Sisco - CNS Workout

Pete Sisco - Train Smart_1.2

Shawn C. LeBrun - 12 Simple Steps to Get Huge

Skip La Cour - Bodybuilding Nutrition

Stuart Mcrobert - Beyond Brawn 2Nd Edition

Stuart McRobert - Hard Gainer

Stuart McRobert - TITAHOWTT

Stuart McRobert - Weight Training Techniques

Stuart McRobert - Why Conventional Bodybuilding Methods Suck

The Fat-Burning Bible

The Periodization Bible - powerlifting article

The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook - Lyle McDonald

Todd Massey - Black Market Report On Ephedrine

Tom Venuto - 10 Lies About The Atkins Diet

Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding Applied - Big Fat Lies

Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding vs Strength Training

Tom Venuto - Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle

Tom Venuto - Foods That Burn Fat

Tom Venuto - Measure Your Own Body Fat

Tom Venuto - The A-Food, B-Food Lecture - How To Get Good Grades On ---Your Food Choices

Underground Mass Secrets

Vince Gironda - Legend and Myth (334 pages)

Vince Gironda - Training Secrets

Will Brink - Creatine Report

Will Brink - Diet Supplements Revealed

Will Brink - Muscle Building Nutrition

as you can guess this has taken some time to type together and some of these you have to pay for usualy plus its taken over an hour to upload,

so click the rep button if ive helped you

to some people these mite not be usefull but nice to add to your collection if you dont have them

and i dont see these posted on this site

i personaly have upped this to megaupload so there safe

files size is 345mb

most of these books are pdf files so need to be read with adobe reader or another pdf reader

any problems just message me or post here

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LDRZLV04


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice one mate, just clicked link and got

The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.

Edit - never mind think I was too quick 

Reps given.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol no probs mate got abit worried then when you said the link wouldnt work lol

takes so long to upload to that site on my connection


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Booklist:

101 Tips to Lose 10 pounds.pdf

19 Tips To Build Muscle.pdf

A Guide To Healthy Eating And Losing Weight.pdf

All about Doggcrapp and DC Training.doc

Alwyn Cosgrove Strength And Conditioning Interrogations.pdf

arnold training_chest.pdf

arnold training_delts_arms.pdf

arnold training_legs_back_abs.pdf

arnold_training_guide.pdf

Beginers Guide To Bodybuilding (Muscle And Fitness).pdf

Better_Arms_Muscle___Fitness_ _Pumped_Arms.pdf

Bill Phillips Body For Life.pdf

bm101 weight training guide.pdf

body building.pdf

Bodybuilding Muscle and Fitness 101 Workouts UK Australian Edition Magazine

Special Issue 2005.pdf

bodybuilding personal Trainer program.pdf

Bodybuilding Pete Sisco Train Smart (Static Contraction Power Factor).pdf

BodyBuilding Secret Exercises.pdf

Bodybuilding Thinking Big Ii, By Skip La Cour.pdf

Bodybuilding Weightlifting Training Database Book.pdf

Bodybuilding McRobert, Stuart Weight Training Technique, Second Edition.pdf

Bodybuilding Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty Nutrition.pdf

Bodybuilding The Rock Hard Challenge 3 Month Training.pdf

Body_Building_ _Universal_12_Week_Bodybuilding_Course__English_.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding Revealed

Brooks Kubik The Dinosaur Strength Training Notebook.pdf

Building_The_Perfect_Beast.pdf

Bullet_Proof_Abs.pdf

Burn Secret.pdf

Cfj_Jan08 fabn3ec.pdf

Chamberlain Bros 2005 Charles Atlas Ten Steps To A Better Body.pdf

Championship Bodybuilding [www.interesant.net].pdf

Charles Poliquin No Holds Barred Interview (2005).pdf

Charles Poliquin The Poliquin Principles.pdf

Charles Staley The Unnatural Athlete.pdf

Chemical Muscle Enhancement.pdf

Chemical Wizardry Anabolic Steroids for Bodybuilders.pdf

Chemical Wizardry Complete.pdf

Chemical Wizardry.pdf

Chris Aceto Championship Bodybuilding.pdf

Chris Aceto Everything You Wanted To Know About Fat Loss.pdf

Christopher Gerriero Maximize Your Metabolism.pdf

Christopher_Sommer_

Building_An_Olympic_Body_Through_Bodyweight_Conditioning.pdf

Cristhian Thibaudeau Black Book of Training Secrets.pdf

crossfit_journal_jun_to_dec_zip.zip

Dan Duchaine s Dirty Dieting Newsletter.pdf

Dan DuchaineBody Underground Bodyopus 5.pdf

Dan DuchaineBody Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 1.pdf

Dan DuchaineBody Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 3.pdf

Dan DuchaineBody Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 4.pdf

Dan DuchaineBody Underground Bodyopus Body Opus 6.pdf

Dan DuchaineBody Underground Bodyopus Opus 2.pdf

David Kirsch The Ultimate New York Body Plan.pdf

DC modifications during precontest and cutting bodyfat.pdf

DC Training, by DC.doc

Doggcrapp Blasting and Cruising.pdf

Doggcrapp How To Cure Shoulder Problems.pdf

Doggcrapp Training.pdf

Doggcrapp Workout Schedules.pdf

ebook_ _Fitness_ _Body_Building_24_Week_Plan.pdf

eBook_Navy.Seal.Physical.Fitness.Guide.pdf

Ellington Darden Bigger Muscles in 42 Days.pdf

Gear Monster A Comilation of Anabolics and Nutritional Supplements.pdf

Get.Fit.with.Technology.How.to.Lose.Weight.Using.Your.PC.eBook EEn.pdf

Health and Bodybuilding CS Publishing The Insider Encyclopedia on How to

Build Muscle and Might.pdf

Healthy Low Carb Recipes.pdf

How to Absolutely Positively Know When Your Body is Burning Fat (ebook).pdf

How to Lose Weight Using Your PC.pdf

Jason Ferruggia 101 Greatest Exercises For Size.pdf

John Alvino Mass Building Shakes.pdf

Kevin Trudeau Natural Cures Jan. 2006 ebook.pdf

Laymans Guides Episode 3.pdf

Libros_Culturismo__Bodybuilding__Fisicoculturismo_Pesas_Ebooks.rar

Louie Simmons Westside Training.doc

Lyle McDonald A Guide to Flexible Dieting.pdf

Lyle McDonald Bromocriptine.pdf

Lyle McDonald The Ketogenic Diet.pdf

Lyle McDonald The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook.pdf

Lyle McDonald The Ultimate Diet 2.0.pdf

M.DiPasquale The Anabolic Diet.pdf

M.DiPasquale Anabolic Solution for BB.pdf

M.DiPasquale Anabolic Solution for PL PW mgdpl11.pdf

M.DiPasquale ANABOLIC TROUBLESHOOTER GUIDE.pdf

M.DiPasquale The Anabolic Diet.pdf

Mackie Shilstone The Fat Burning Bible.pdf

Matt_Furey_ _Combat_Conditioning.pdf

Men s Health Total Body Muscle Plan.pdf

Nelson Montana Bodybuilding Truth.pdf

Nelson Montana Bottomline Bodybuilding.pdf

Newsletter snippers.pdf

Optimum Anabolics Steroid Sized Muscles Through Natural Hormone

Programming.pdf

Ori Hofmekler Max Muscle Min Fat.pdf

Ori_Hofmekler_ _The_Warrior_Diet.pdf

Paul.Wellard_ _The.Secrets.of.Street.Self Defence.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Beyond Bodybuilding.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Bullet Proof Abs.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Enter The Kettlebell.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Naked Warrior.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Power to the People 2.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline PowerToThe People.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Relax Into Stretch.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Russian Kettlebell Challenge.pdf

Pavel Tsatsouline Super Joints.pdf

Personal Powerlifting.pdf

Pete Sisco 3 Things You Must Know For Gain A Mass Size.pdf

Pete Sisco CNS Workout.pdf

Relax_Into_Stretching.pdf

Ross Enamait Ultimate Training For The Ultimate Warrior.pdf

Science based

Shawn C. LeBrun 12 Simple Steps to Get Huge.pdf

Skip La Cour Bodybuilding Nutrition.pdf

Spartan_Health_Regime.pdf

Specific Body Parts

Stuart Mcrobert Beyond Brawn 2Nd Edition.pdf

Stuart McRobert Hard Gainer.pdf

Stuart McRobert Why Conventional Bodybuilding Methods Suck.pdf

Super_Joints.pdf

The Periodization Bible powerlifting article.pdf

The_Secrets_to_Gaining_Muscle_Mass_ _Fast.pdf

Todd Massey Black Market Report On Ephedrine.pdf

Tom Venuto 10 Lies About The Atkins Diet.pdf

Tom Venuto Bodybuilding Applied Big Fat Lies.pdf

Tom Venuto Bodybuilding vs Strength Training.pdf

Tom Venuto Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle.pdf

Tom Venuto Foods That Burn Fat.pdf

Tom Venuto Measure Your Own Body Fat.pdf

Tom Venuto The A Food, B Food Lecture How To Get Good Grades On Your Food

Choices.pdf

Underground_Bodybuilding_Secrets_That_Will_Shock_Your_Body_.pdf

US Navy Peak Performance Through Nutrition and Exercise.pdf

Vince Gironda Legend and Myth (334 pages).pdf

Vince Gironda Training Secrets.pdf

Weight Training for Dummies.pdf

Will Brink Creatine Report.pdf

Will Brink Diet Supplements Revealed.pdf

Will Brink Muscle Building Nutrition.pdf

EBook.Health.Mens.PDF__ _Mens.Health_ _Total.Body.Workout.pdf

Ebook_ _pdf__ _Secrets_To_Peak_Performance_Fitness__Bodybuilding_.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding Revealedbbr ch6 charts.zip

Brink s Bodybuilding Revealedbbr diet charts.zip

Brink s Bodybuilding Revealedbbr hybridtraining.zip

Brink s Bodybuilding RevealedBrink s Bodybuilding Revealed.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding RevealedCh5 Creatine Monohydrate.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding Revealedcp train charts.zip

Brink s Bodybuilding RevealedFat Loss Facts, Tips & Tricks.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding Revealedmisc.zip

Brink s Bodybuilding RevealedSupplement Company Secrets.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding RevealedTasty Fat Loss and Muscle Building Recipes.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding RevealedThe Creatine Report.pdf

Brink s Bodybuilding RevealedThe Perfect Rep.pdf

Science basedA maximal isokinetic pedalling exercise for EMG.pdf

Science basedBipedal walking and running with spring like biarticular muscles.pdf

Science basedKinematic, kinetic and EMG patterns during downward squatting.pdf

Science basedMuscle mass gain observed in patients with short bowel syndrome.pdf

Science basedMuscular activity during uphill cycling.pdf

Science basedParticipation in road cycling vs running is associated with

lower.pdf

Science basedPrior heavy exercise increases oxygen cost during moderate.pdf

Science basedToshio Moritani, Tetsuya Kimura, Taku Hamada, Narumi Nagai

Electrophysiology and kinesiology for health and disease.pdf

Science basedTreating non specific chronic low back pain through the Pilates

Method.pdf

Specific Body PartsBody for Life Abs Training.pdf

Specific Body PartsBody for Life Back Training.pdf

Specific Body PartsBody for Life Biceps Training.pdf

Specific Body PartsBody for Life Chest Training.pdf

Specific Body PartsBody for Life Shoulders Training.pdf

Specific Body PartsBody For Life Triceps Training.pdf

Code:

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12987379/Body_building-Part1

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12987155/Body_building-Part2

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12987049/Body_building-Part3

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12986993/Body_building-Part4

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12986919/Body_building-Part5

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12986707/Body_building-Part6

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12986701/Body_building-Part7

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12986687/Body_building-Part8


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice share Nemises

anyone else feel free to post your books here if you have any


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

ashlie I tried the link and got 'The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.'


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

keep trying mate , if still no luck let me know and ill upload it to another site


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers mate, kept trying and its working now!  cheers + reps


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

glad its working mate,

hope you get some use out of them

alot of reading there mate lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

reps given


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Reps


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

keeps saying its temporarily unavailable, how are you guys downloading it?

Edit: its working! Reps!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah guys if it does say temporarily unavailable then just keep trying guys it will work


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot ashie1986

downloading right now

Reps buddy


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Nemises said:


> Booklist:
> 
> 101 Tips to Lose 10 pounds.pdf
> 
> ...


When i click regular download it says i have to wait 10mins, then after the 10mins are up it just goes back to 10 mins again. :lol:


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

nope keeps saying file is temp unav

and for sharinmatrix.com is same as above^ waits ten min then says wait another ten and repeats? hmmmm!!!


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

hey dude, downloaded the file fine :thumb: . but it wont let me open it with anything, have tried adobe reader and no luck.. any ideas? thanks.


----------



## JayMc (Jul 8, 2010)

The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable. :thumbdown: [/CENTER]


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

ashers said:


> hey dude, downloaded the file fine :thumb: . but it wont let me open it with anything, have tried adobe reader and no luck.. any ideas? thanks.


The original post says its a rar file so you will need to opern it with winrar or powerarchiver.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

reps given!!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah it will work eventualy guys i think it mite be due to number of people downloading it at once,

see when you type

bodybuilding ebooks for you guys

or bodybuilding ebooks

in google it will show this post too as a link in this site so people who are not members here will be able to download it to because they can see our posts without having to join

so maybe alot of downloaders is why it says that

but keep trying it will work

and open the file with powerarchiver or winrar

and extract the contents to see all the books 

if anyone else has tried alot of times and had no luck then post back and ill upload it to rapidshare


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Cheers pal. got it up and running!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

glad to hear that mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bump for later


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Worked for me, reps.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

reps too you mate


----------



## JayMc (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice one manage to get this working - Reps given :thumbup1:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

If you search for bodybuilding on any big torrent sites you will get a nice package of loads of them as well.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Reps guys


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Downloaded and all is good many thanks and reps...


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

What books have people read, what do you recommend?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Reps buddy. Should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

its available a a torrent, the whole list is .its under the torrent LIFTING BOOKS if you want to google it.

i've had these files for a year or so now, didn't think to upload them. some of the information is dated, but some is really good


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yes where do you think i got them from

awhile ago now

but not everyone uses torrents and most sites that the torrent is available on are open to everyone, **** sites like piratebay and minninova and isohunt

but alot of people wont use sites like that, and i dont blame them.

i personaly dont use **** sites like that i use private trackers

i only use sites that you have to pay to get on or have to be invited


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah have to argee with you, alot of harm can be done on sites like that.

just saying for People who can't download your link can find them on a torrent site if they want too use it.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah no worries mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

just being thick - whats a private tracker?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

here you go mate

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_tracker

 should explaine it all better than i can lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice one, thanks


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the eBooks,im just getting back in to training, these will be of massive interest.Reps :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## speedz (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic list of books. Thanks to the poster ashie1986.

New to the bodybuilding scene. I am trying hard to download these books but to no avail. Can some one help me by mailing me a copy of Lyle McDonald - The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook. I would like to start off with this book and progress to others. My mail id is speedz350 at the rate of yahoo.com


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bump for when i get home


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## Noodles1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anybody have Jay Cutler CEO Muscle i lost my copy and never finished it !


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

bump this for later!! :thumb:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

nice one  .


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump for later!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

bump an old thread for people that havent seen it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ashie1986 said:


> bump an old thread for people that havent seen it


A handy bump for me dude...Thanxz for this, downloading now


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks man!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

bump for me


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Good stuff, im downloading right now the first link you gave but a few Posts below that link u got some other links divided in parts, are these the same just in parts or just other type of books?

Edit: damn my retarded internet stopped on about the 70-75 % .... my last one is machie shilstone one.. how can i download the rest? should i re download?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks a lots fella. Reps given!


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

reps and liked gona take me 4-5hours to download tho gona have fun reading


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Stathis said:


> Good stuff, im downloading right now the first link you gave but a few Posts below that link u got some other links divided in parts, are these the same just in parts or just other type of books?
> 
> Edit: damn my retarded internet stopped on about the 70-75 % .... my last one is machie shilstone one.. how can i download the rest? should i re download?


hey bud

just redownload it again

and i only posted 1 link to all the books in my post listed

the other books in nemesis's post are split but i think you have to download them all and then unpack from the last one

not too sure because i havent downloaded it


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one, downloaded & Reps given!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Nemises said:


> Booklist:
> 
> 101 Tips to Lose 10 pounds.pdf
> 
> ...


Tried downloading part 1 but it just opened a text edit box with a load of mess.

What format was it uploaded in?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

downloaded and repped!

cheers

diggy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ive got every 1 of these in a torrent called fitness on btjunkie


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for this download mate.


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

reps!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair play dude..reps.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

fantastic ashie really appreciate it fella


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What one of these books is actually a good read and has solid information?

Does anyone have any new/updated eBooks which are good? Please recommend them


----------



## sportst (Jun 10, 2012)

Cool mate - which 5 do you recommend most ?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

^ your obviously behind times mate, mega upload is no longer in action. this thread is prehistoric.


----------



## anonbb (Apr 20, 2009)

i thought steroid discussion was not allowed because its illegal, so why is sharing copyrighted material acceptable?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

anonbb said:


> i thought steroid discussion was not allowed because its illegal, so why is sharing copyrighted material acceptable?


You thought wrong then, as steroid use and discussion is not illegal.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm probably being hopelessly fu**ing optimistic, but does anyone still here have these that they can reupload?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I'm probably being hopelessly fu**ing optimistic, but does anyone still here have these that they can reupload?


 Strong bump from the past.

Also in on this of anyone has it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ashie1986 said:


> i have alot of bodybuilding ebooks so decided to upload them to megaupload so you guys can download the collection and have a look through,
> 
> im not saying these ebooks are the best and to listen to everything they say, i just decided to upload them here for you guys,
> 
> ...


 Any Joe Wicks tho lad?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Benjamin said:


> Strong bump from the past.
> 
> Also in on this of anyone has it.


 Yep :lol: I was trying to find one of the books as you can't buy it anywhere anymore by the looks of it. Stumbled across this page but as soon as I saw Megaupload my heart sank


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yep :lol: I was trying to find one of the books as you can't buy it anywhere anymore by the looks of it. Stumbled across this page but as soon as I saw Megaupload my heart sank


 It's game over mate, I just tried and failed, not realising this post is from the triassic period.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Starz said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3t1dojhwbcxwjjk/AAAT2zZIXu119gXv17V_axF2a?dl=0


 Ahhh, the one I was after is missing (after Vince Gironda: Myth & Legend), still brilliant collection there though


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

my collection

https://mega.nz/#F!WUZCUa5Q key: !EuVypRvaK6wQYhJteYd0hg


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Starz said:


> That guy had quiet a strange outlook & philosophy, I'm pretty sure he owned a gym and he would kick you out, if you performed heavy squats or something? there are some very good books in that link mate, one especially, Doggcrap books, cycling for pennies are really good, Building the perfect beast/chemical enhancement series, whatever it's called, that's a good ebook imo, bit like the anabolics series, and it's from a reputable guy, who was a 127lb cage fighter - 300lbs+ bodybuilder, I find Ausbuilts posts here probably more knowledgeable and up to date, than many books tbh.


 Yeah he was a weird bloke, would boot you out of his gym for doing crunches too :lol: Also when Arnold came up to him and introduced himself as the latest Mr Universe winner, responded with something along the lines of "Well, you sure look like a fat f**k to me" :lol: Didn't believe there was any reason to lose your abs off-season.. But tbf to him, he insisted that anyone that he was training followed all his advice to the letter or he'd refuse to train them, and he helped bring some of the most aesthetic physiques of all time to the Olympia stage. I'm not a follower of his dietary advice and there are other bits I disagree with, but I'm a big fan of his training philosophies in general, they've served me well over the past 1-2 years and would like to read more. Definitely gonna have a dig through the others though, I enjoy reading anything bodybuilding related that's good and I've already read most of the DC stuff. Cheers for sharing again mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> my collection
> 
> https://mega.nz/#F!WUZCUa5Q key: !EuVypRvaK6wQYhJteYd0hg


 Legend mate


----------

